# Enzo looking for my cats



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Every time I say " get out of here " enzo looks for my cats. My cats are not allowed in my room. when I have the door open they try to sneak in to eat my hibiscus plants  so I tell them "get out of here" and they go running on my wood floors and enzo is close behind them trying to play with them. Enzo looks like scooby doo when he runs on my floors lol 

PS sorry for flickr link but it took me several attempts to upload it to photobucket and youtube with no success

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3974579329/?addedcomment=1#comment72157622503419988


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, that's hilarious! He's like "where'd they go?"

He is such a good looking boy though! His coat looks great.

Thanks for sharing, I had a good laugh.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That's funny! I love his coat - it's nice to see him "in person"... just gorgeous!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww how funny!

I wish my Tuesday would play with toys


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, so cute! I love how he kind of lifts his paw and looks around for them. Dogs are so smart, I love all their individual things they do.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

We absolutely love Enzo! That's so cute that he's looking for the cats! He is such a beautiful dog.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL
Smart boy!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He is so cute. Love his deep red coat


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's too funny how smart they are!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg that is so funny rofl xD what a smart boy! And you have a cute giggle!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Omg that is so funny rofl xD what a smart boy! And you have a cute giggle!


I get that all the time hahah

Thanks for the complements guys I had another video I tried to get of him playing with himself when you see it its hilarious. I need to catch him playing with himself again.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I need to catch him playing with himself again.


Haha, hold up! Is this forum about to get X rated? :scared:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> Haha, hold up! Is this forum about to get X rated? :scared:


LMAO no  maybe I should say video of him playing by him self lol


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That is so funny! Enzo looks great! Nice to see him in video.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That was so cute! He looks wonderful! You just can't beat the personality of a poodle.
_


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Roxy,

Enzo looks absolutely wonderful! Has your sister been grooming him herself since you guys had the patern set awhile back? 

He really is stunning!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Roxy,
> 
> Enzo looks absolutely wonderful! Has your sister been grooming him herself since you guys had the patern set awhile back?
> 
> He really is stunning!



Yes she has been grooming since he was put in pattern , but she still was not getting it so I had to help. She allowed me to trim his back  so I help her trim him I think I am getting the hang of it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Yes she has been grooming since he was put in pattern , but she still was not getting it so I had to help. She allowed me to trim his back  so I help her trim him I think I am getting the hang of it.


Well give yourselves a nice pat on the back. He looks VERY nice!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

That is really funny! They are so smart and pick up on things so quickly!


----------



## Tngroomer (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats soooo funny! I just love a poodles expressions. I swear they know human language. Just the way they look at you with that tilted head. I love it!!
BTW Enzo is gorgeous! What a beautiful coat!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I finally got a chance to watch and that's too funny! He is just beautiful!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh boy : )))), how cute is that ???!!!!! 

JUST ADORABLE !!!! His personality is fantastic LOL ! I can only imagine how much fun he brings to you every single day : )) !!!!


----------

